

Atlas for Android by Layer – Open Source Messaging UI Components - sinak
https://atlas.layer.com/android

======
moxon
Hi this is Drew, PM at Layer. Thanks so much for posting this. We're in pre-
release, still developing out feature parity with iOS
(github.com/layerhq/Atlas-iOS), but wanted to get the base API out into
developers hands to start collecting feedback. We haven't done much in the way
of publicizing this, but are looking forward to hearing what people think!
Stay tuned for the 1.0, coming soon.

